
Ask HN: What do you wish you knew before starting your first developer position? - cmdz0rd
I start my first development position tomorrow, primarily working with Java. What do you wish you knew before starting at your first developer position?
======
beeskneecaps
Depends on how well established the company is. If it's a startup, your first
day or week will probably contain zero Java programming.

You'll be running and writing bash commands, installing tons of dependencies,
editing configurations in vim (.bashrc, /etc/hosts), figuring out why static
assets aren't loading or some docker container won't come up. Something will
go wrong and you'll need to ask for help, so find a buddy asap.

At the end of the day, look at your bash history. If you're hundreds of
commands deep in setup, document it and make sure the next dev doesn't go
through what you had to.

------
tyingq
That business domain knowledge can sometimes be more important than technical
knowledge. Spend time learning whatever problem space your code serves.

It's usually a faster path to become known as a go to person as well.

